# Ft Myers craigslist - 4ySF GORGEOUS - free, EEK!



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just got this email.... I'm assuming it's FL, but will check.

4 Year Old German Shepherd In Need Of Home!
Share
Today at 2:46pm
I just hate when pet give their pets away for free!! I found this ad on Fort Myers Craigslist. Anybody interested??



















4 year old spayed german shepherd, great with kids! No other animals, please, must be only pet. Needs all shots, and has chronic allergies that will require medical treatment. Owner can not afford to treat her, and feels she would be better off in a good home with someone who can.

Please respond to:
[email protected]


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's so sad. I hope someone can help her...


----------



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oops, sorry I posted under the wrong heading!!!!!

Praying this girl will get her forever home soon!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Very Pretty!


----------

